# alternatives for Miracle Whip



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi,
I'm really open to alternatives for Miracle Whip in sandwiches and tuna salad. We are not vegetarian or vegan, but often ask for the veggie sandwiches because they taste good. But I also like tuna or (nitrite free) meat sandwiches, and I really really love miracle whip to help them not be dry. I'm looking for alternatives (not mayonnaise either) that will taste pretty good and be a lot more healthy.

I'm also 7 months pregnant and trying to follow Brewer diet principles, so anything that adds protein is very helpful.


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

My DH hates mayo (or anything with egg and oil mixed) so he uses sour cream or cream cheese on his sandwiches and loves it! Sour cream is the better option for tuna.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

So you don't want any mayo-type of dressing? Or just not the regular stuff?

It seems to me that I found a mayo that was reasonably healthy that had a distinct Miracle Whip side to it. The only jarred mayo I've had in a long time has been the Trader Joe's stuff. It's made with canola oil, so it's not nutrition heaven, but it must have been that.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

My general experience is that anything that tastes like mayo does NOT taste good to me! I like Miracle Whip, or even generic "salad dressing" that you can buy, but I don't want all those preservatives now. I don't mind the eggs and oil ...


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

OK, good, so it's a chemical nastiness issue you are trying to move away from, right?

There must be a homemade Miracle Whip-like recipe. Is that what you are looking for? I would sure like to put some of that on the hamburger I may eat tomorrow.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I use plain nonfat yogurt for things like tuna salad and chicken salad.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

egg + oil + immersion blender = mayo
egg + oil + immersion blender + sugar = miracle whip

evo + lemon juice + immersion blender = nice green goddess-y type spread


----------



## xmysticprincessx (Nov 19, 2004)

we use vegenaise. we like the kind with the blue label or green label best. they also have an organic version, but i havent tried that yet. your local health food store should sell it. or, if you have a wegmans near you, their nature's marketplace *should* sell it.
we think that its one of the vegan products that tastes better than the real thing. i think its mostly fats, and has about 70 calories per serving.
we;ve used nayonaise before, but vegenaise is hands down waaaay better.


----------

